# How to change resolution on the fly in vncserver on FreeBSD9.0?



## boris_net (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi All,

I have spent some time trying to find a port offering vncserver application with support for RandR extension.
The reason for this is I wanted to apply the recommendation found here:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15816/changing-the-resolution-of-a-vnc-session-in-linux

I tried vnc port version 4.1.3_4 from the ports tree as well as tightvnc 1.3.10_3 and constantly endup with the following when trying from xterm in a vnc session:

```
xrandr
RandR extension missing
```

Constraints:
1/ I am not going to use x11vnc as I do not run local X.
2/ I use various clients from various platforms and would need to resize my vnc session without having to get one for each resolution 
3/ I am on AMD64

Has anybody managed to achieve this?

Thanks,

Boris


----------

